# Visiting Pensicola/Panama area in mid October - Looking for insight



## Alextway16 (7 mo ago)

Simplymarvelous said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been a freshwater fly fisherman for my whole life and have will be coming to the area in mid October.
> Would like to try to fly fish for some local saltwater species and just wondering if there are any locations that I can get a tip on to fish. I will only be wading and so will fish the beach but I have no idea where to start.
> ...


It’s a hard place to wade skiffs are king. I’d recommend a fishing guide if you have the time. I have a friend of mine that is a great fly guide and would be happy to get you on some fish.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Walking the beach throwing clowsers in the surf Is probably the best bet on foot.. Some more insight on where exactly in the area you will be staying/visiting Would help with more specific recommendations.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Where is Pensicola? The lakes off the Panama Canal are consistent for fly fishing.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Ft Pickens, pcola beach. PM me when you get close to going, I fished there for 8 years. Hands down the most likely spot to guarantee a hookup. Spanish mackerel, bluefish, ladyfish, jacks, reds and in the fall even spotted seatrout beachside. If you're real licky, the little tunny and bull reds will be active crashing rain minnows.


----------



## Simplymarvelous (6 mo ago)

MRichardson said:


> Ft Pickens, pcola beach. PM me when you get close to going, I fished there for 8 years. Hands down the most likely spot to guarantee a hookup. Spanish mackerel, bluefish, ladyfish, jacks, reds and in the fall even spotted seatrout beachside. If you're real licky, the little tunny and bull reds will be active crashing rain minnows.


Thank you I will reach out for sure!


----------



## Simplymarvelous (6 mo ago)

Hi all thanks for the feedback. Lots of things to research from the various species to locations. 

I am really undetermined where I will stay but need to book it up soon. I would like to stay in the area that would provide me the best chance to hook a fish. Pensacola, Destin or Panama Beach. Driving isn't an isue either. 

For vacation purposes they all look to be a nice relaxing place for a vacation. All the beaches look great to this land locked Missourian. So the question really is where is my best shot at a catch?


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

I grew up in Destin. Went to school in Pcola. For wading and inshore, Pcola was far better. Not as familiar with Panama City, but fished Port St. Joe about 45 min away to the east a lot - from a boat. But Pickens was the best for a sure thing, and some hard pulling fish.


----------



## Simplymarvelous (6 mo ago)

MRichardson said:


> I grew up in Destin. Went to school in Pcola. For wading and inshore, Pcola was far better. Not as familiar with Panama City, but fished Port St. Joe about 45 min away to the east a lot - from a boat. But Pickens was the best for a sure thing, and some hard pulling fish.


Sounds like I have my target area! Thank you sir.


----------

